# Events in France (weekend of July 31st)



## Rhino-x (Sep 17, 2006)

I am looking for any MTB events in France on the weekend of July 31st. I would prefer them to be a 24 HOUR event, but will be happy with any endurance type race...


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

Unfortunately it will be hard to find a mountain bike event in France during a Saturday. Most of the time, it's a tradition in Europe I guess, those events takes place on Sunday ... so August 1st is almost mandatory.

If you're not afraid by French you should check this LINK, the main event in France during August 1st.

Just my two cents :

"La corpoise" simply because it's the Alps dude. I know how important it is for US riders

RAID VTT PAYS D'OC a 6 days event, August 1st-6th. South of France, not too many tourists (they prefer the beach ) and look at the trails! But as a local I recommend you tough tires, for both events!

Anyway, If you want, I can ask on Velovert (French mountain bike forum).

Regards,

Marc


----------



## Rhino-x (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks Marc, any event will be fine. I can read enough French to get me by, and the ALPS is an atttractive destination.

Velovert would be helpful!


----------

